

Ask HN: Can you install your own memory in new Mac Mini? - stevewilhelm


======
runjake
For future reference, you can just visit the Apple website and get the answer.
No need to start an HN topic about it:

<http://www.apple.com/mac-mini/features.html#memory>

 _Mac mini comes with 4GB of fast 1600MHz DDR3 memory. And thanks to a
removable bottom panel, it’s easy to add more. Just give it a twist, and
you’re in. Pop your new memory into the SO-DIMM slot, and you’re out._

------
xuki
yes you can, they didn't change the design for the new mini

